# Got a Ply Sling from Leadball, Did a Few Changes



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got this ply sling from leadball, the pic shows the raw sling, as it had 3060 tubes using the ball and constrictor knot method of attachment.









I took that apart, put on some small tapered tubes, made a gypsy tie using two Daisy pouches and fastened those using furniture bolts we use at the shop. I put on a lanyard also, I like it !









I just about only use OTT sling attachment method as I feel more secure in shooting that way. This is a real light user sling, that will find its way into my pocket when I'm in the field ... Thank you leadball very much, I love it !

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice shooter


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice mod, looks like a good shooter!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Wll that is BRILLIANT.

I have a little shooter that I want to use smaller ammo with and have been putting off the project as I didn't know how to get the small single tube to sit secure in an 8mm hole.

Loving this idea thank you.

Clint


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the only thing that the daisy slingshot pouches are good for, tabs.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> the only thing that the daisy slingshot pouches are good for, tabs.


LOL, LOL, LOL

Yes I agree, the only ones that are worse are the Barnett ... they are big enough to shoot old washing machines !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Barky Bow said:


> Wll that is BRILLIANT.
> 
> I have a little shooter that I want to use smaller ammo with and have been putting off the project as I didn't know how to get the small single tube to sit secure in an 8mm hole.
> 
> ...


Barky,

The Gypsy tab method of attachment works with a lot of different configurations. You can turn a large tube shooter into a small tube, no problem, lots of possibilities.

Just be SURE that the pouch or cord is of good quality and keep an eye out for wear as time goes on.

wll


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks Wll. Much appreciated. ;-)


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That looks good.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

nice improvement---real clean look to it----------


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> nice improvement---real clean look to it----------


She shoots nice too :- )

I'm a pretty basic kind of guy, and although I love the fancy slings the guys make, I could never shoot those ... they are too nice.

I like the simple laminated slings a lot. This "Mule" is an example of one of my favorites for simplicity yet function.









wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool shooter from Leadball~~have to agree with you on the tabs..~AKAOldmiser


----------

